# New Features in the our new Forum Platform



## Nick (Nov 8, 2020)

Please share anything new you've discovered in our new forum platform here! I'll share some that I think are fun / interesting / cool.


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2020)

You can upload a Profile Banner image


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2020)

You can "Connect Accounts" for quicker login. Or, if you'd prefer, just keep using your regular login. Currently we support - 

Facebook
Twitter
Google
GitHub
LinkedIN
Yahoo
Microsoft


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2020)

Hit the "Light Bulb" icon to activate a Dark Theme


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 8, 2020)

LOL I got Participation Trophies . Looks good so far thanks Nick


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> LOL I got Participation Trophies . Looks good so far thanks Nick


Thx for participating


----------

